# Ασύρματα Δίκτυα σε όλη την Ελλάδα > Κρήτη > Ασύρματο Δίκτυο Ηρακλείου >  Καλώς σας βρήκα!

## Arielis

Γεία σας παιδιά.
Είμαι φοιτητής στο τμήμα Επιστήμης Υπολογιστών στο Ηράκλειο.
Δυστυχώς δεν βρήκα κατάλληλο topic για να συστηθώ και αναγκαστικά άνοιξα καινούργιο.
Καλώς σας βρήκα!

----------

